# Realtek RTL8187 802.11g und Windows 7



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Juni 2009)

hi,

nach ewigen hin und her ,treiberinstallationen etc, komm ich net weiter.

habe das p5b deluxe wifi ap mit dem realtek8187 802.11g wirelessadapter per usb in betrieb. unter windows xp funktioniert das auch wunderbar. nur unter windows 7 überhaupt nicht.
ich habe die treiber für xp und vista ausprobiert ,da ich keinen für win 7 finde. jedoch ist es nicht möglich unter win 7 eine funkverbindung zum wlan modem 200 (vodafon,dsl6000) aufzubauen.
alles wird mit der meldung "keine verbindung möglich" quittiert.
ich hoffe das ich hier rat bekomme.

danke im voraus.

diu


----------



## yello7676 (15. Juni 2009)

schon mal auf der realtek seite nach neuen treibern gesucht?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Juni 2009)

na klar. da wird so ein tool angeboten welches die hardware ermittelt und dann online nach treibern sucht. iss nur schwierig wenn man nich per kabel ins web kann....


ps:

hat sich erledigt. neuinstallation hat das problem beseitigt.

ps 2:

nach langem hin und her hab ich meine sicherung des win 7 systems wieder aufgespielt und mit dem glary utilities das system von ballast und diversen registry einträgen befreit. den treiber neu eingespielt und siehe da, jetzt geht auch das win 7 mit den vista treibern. eigentlich ohne neuinstallation. hät ich eher drann denken sollen. aber ich mach ja immer backups und kann somit drauf zurückgreifen. 
das ganze nur weil meine ganzen spielstände von diversen spielen auf dem alten win 7 waren und ich nich nochmal alles von vorn anfangen wollte....


----------

